# Digitalcamera auch zum Filmen geeignet?



## Torsten Hellmers (7. März 2004)

Hallo Leute
Ich möchte mir eine neue Digitalcamera zulegen und habe nun erfahren das diverse Hersteller eine Videofunktion integriert haben. Nun hat mir ein Bekannter erzählt, das er mit der Sony DSC-P92 ca. 45 min Videomaterial auf seine Speicherkarte zieht. Na das ist doch wohl genial, da man ja nun nicht mehr Herumspulen muß und eine super kleine Camera hat! Doch wie sieht es da mit der Videoqualität aus, wenn man es auf dem Fernseher anschaut, ist die Auflösung ausreichend und gibt es vielleicht noch bessere Cameras, oder ist die Technik doch noch nicht so weit?

Was kaufen ?

Hilfe


----------



## Vitalis (8. März 2004)

Hallo Torsten,
in den meisten Fällen ist die Qualität nicht ausreichend.

Etweder ist die Video-Auflösung oder die Bildfrequenz zu niedrig, wie das auch bei der P92 der Fall ist. Sie zeichnet mit 16 Bildern pro Sekunde auf, womit die Videos dann ziemlich rucklig laufen dürften.

Es gibt aber einige wenige Digicams, die eine ordentliche Qualität bringen und auf dem Fernseher ungefähr so aussehen wie Videos von VHS-Kassetten, wobei man das nicht unbedingt vergleichen kann. Ich will damit nur sagen, daß die Videos akzeptabel sind, wenn man keine zu hohen Ansprüche stellt.

Natürlich braucht man dafür auch eine Speicherkarte mit viel Platz.

Hier eine unvollständige Liste solcher Kameras:
http://www.digitalkamera.de/Kameras/SonyDSC-F828.asp
http://www.digitalkamera.de/Kameras/FujifilmFinePixS7000.asp
http://www.digitalkamera.de/Kameras/FujifilmFinePixF700.asp
http://www.digitalkamera.de/Kameras/FujifilmFinePixF610.asp

Informiere Dich aber noch wie lange die einzelnen Cams wirklich aufnehmen können, welche Speicherkarten benötigt werden, ob man während der Aufnahme zoomen und fokussieren kann, etc..

Gruß,
Vitalis


----------



## Torsten Hellmers (9. März 2004)

Danke Vitalis

für die schnelle Antwort.


----------

